# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عمار قسايمة كل عام وانت بالف خير

## أميرة قوس النصر

:
::
:
:
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
::
:


كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وعقبال ما  تطفي الشمعه الجاي وكل احلامك متحققه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*كل عام وانت بألف خير عمار وعقبال المية سنة يا رب ... وان شاء الله تكون هالسنة حلوة عليك وتنول فيها اللي ببالك*

----------


## غسان

[align=center]_كل عام وانته بخير عمار ... عقبال ال 100  ه .. بالصحه والنجاح وراحة البال ان شاء الله ..._ 

[/align]

----------


## Ahmad Qasaimeh

_كل عام وانته بالف خير وعقبال 146.55 سنه يا رب_
 :Bl (12):

----------


## عُبادة

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU



كل سنة وانت سالم

----------


## Sc®ipt

كل عام وانت بألف خير عمار
وان شاء الله بتكون سنه حلوة عليك و بتحقق احلامك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> :
> ::
> :
> :
> ::
> ::
> ::
> ::
> ::
> ...


 
وانتِ بألف خير , يسلموووووو على المبادره  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *كل عام وانت بألف خير عمار وعقبال المية سنة يا رب ... وان شاء الله تكون هالسنة حلوة عليك وتنول فيها اللي ببالك*


يا هلا ابو الزعبي, وانت بخير يارب  والله يسمع منك 
والف شكر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]_كل عام وانته بخير عمار ... عقبال ال 100 ه .. بالصحه والنجاح وراحة البال ان شاء الله ..._ 
> 
> [/align]


غسان يا غسان ,, وانت بألف خير  دخلنا ال20  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _كل عام وانته بالف خير وعقبال 146.55 سنه يا رب_


يا هلا والله , وانت بألف خير وعقابل ما تنجح اليوم واكون وجه خير عليك  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانت سالم


رفيق عباده ,وانت سالم يارب 
اشتقنالك زمان ما شفتك  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بألف خير عمار
> وان شاء الله بتكون سنه حلوة عليك و بتحقق احلامك


ابو الزوز نورت , وانت بخير يا رب 
لا تنسانا من حلقاتك  :Icon29:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يييييييييي
مها سبقتني ..

كل عام وانت بألف الف خير يا رب وعقبال ال 100 سنه يا رب وتحقق كل احلامك وتصير احلى دكتور 
بتمنالك سنة خير ونجاح ..


اختك في الله : شذى الخطيب

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

الك رجعة يا عمار اناهلا بالشغل ..

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 

كل عـــــــــــام وانت من الله أقرب عمار ... ينعاد عليك بالخير والسلامة ... وتحقق كل الي نفسك فيه 

والله يسعـــــــــــــــدك دووووم  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو في هون ؟؟؟  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بدي اباركلك بس نتوفه عبين ما اخلص شحاده للهداياك  :Icon29:

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانته بخير

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## nawayseh

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## المتميزة

كل عام وانت بالف الف خير يا عمار

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير

...

 :SnipeR (93): 

 :Bl (13):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يييييييييي
> مها سبقتني ..
> 
> كل عام وانت بألف الف خير يا رب وعقبال ال 100 سنه يا رب وتحقق كل احلامك وتصير احلى دكتور 
> بتمنالك سنة خير ونجاح ..
> 
> 
> اختك في الله : شذى الخطيب


 
وانتِ بخير ان شاء الله, تسملي كلك زوووووق...  
الله يسمع منك  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
>  
> 
> كل عـــــــــــام وانت من الله أقرب عمار ... ينعاد عليك بالخير والسلامة ... وتحقق كل الي نفسك فيه 
> 
> والله يسعـــــــــــــــدك دووووم 
> [/align]


اهلا ايات , وانتِ بخير وشكرا الك 
يسلمووو :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانته بخير


وانتِ بخير شكرا الك  ,  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


 
ياي هذول كلهم,,  :Icon29: 
يسلمووو كثير نورتي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بالف خير


 
وانت بخير شكرا الك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بالف الف خير يا عمار


يسلموا , وانتِ بخير يارب  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام و انت بخير
> 
> ...


 
وانت بخير يا ابو الخل  :Icon29:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كل عام وانته بخير وعقبال المليون سنه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*[frame="1 10"] 
العمر كله يا رب..
وعقبال ال 169 سنه ..
[/frame]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]كل عام وانت بألف خير     :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

كل عام وانت بألف خير
عمّـــــــــــــــار

انشالله عقبال الـ 120 بالصحة والسلامة

وهاي أحلى هدية  :04f8b3e14f: 



[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانته بخير وعقبال المليون سنه


 وانت بخير  :Icon29: 
مليون شوي  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [frame="1 10"]
> *العمر كله يا رب..*
> *وعقبال ال 169 سنه ..*
> [/frame]


الله يخليكي تسلمي , 
بس لو تعمليهم 170  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


 يااااااااااااااي يسلمو 
هذول كلهم  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


شكرا الك , يسلموا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

[align=center][/align]عمار بطلعلي من هاي شوي؟؟  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بألف خير 
> [/align]


 وانت بخير  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بألف خير
> عمّـــــــــــــــار
> 
> انشالله عقبال الـ 120 بالصحة والسلامة
> 
> وهاي أحلى هدية


 
الله يسلمك هدوء , وانت بألف خير 
يسلموا كلك زوق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار بطلعلي من هاي شوي؟؟


ولو كلها على حسابك , صحتين  :Icon29:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اصيل والله

تسلم بمزح معك إنتا بتستاهل كل خير يا حلــــــو  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

يييييييييييييي علي نسيت اباركلك  :Icon29: 

عقبال العمر كله لغاية ما تقوم القيامة 

قول بياض عاطلة  :Icon29:  ما حددتلك سنه  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اصيل والله
> 
> تسلم بمزح معك إنتا بتستاهل كل خير يا حلــــــو


هدوء هو قصده عمار ع حسابك يعني انت اللي دافع حقها وبدكش توكل منها 
بس بالله تبعتلي نتوفه بلاش حدا فيكم يتشردء :SnipeR (92):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير 
 اخر الواصلين الى خط العشرين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اعذرني على التأخير .. بس والله مشغولة 

عقبال ال 100 سنة يا رب وتلاقي كل احلامك متحققة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يييييييييييييي علي نسيت اباركلك 
> 
> عقبال العمر كله لغاية ما تقوم القيامة 
> 
> قول بياض عاطلة  ما حددتلك سنه


يسلموو هاذ من زوقك  :Icon29:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير [/align][align=center]
> اخر الواصلين الى خط العشرين 
> اعذرني على التأخير .. بس والله مشغولة 
> 
> عقبال ال 100 سنة يا رب وتلاقي كل احلامك متحققة[/align]


ولووووو شو تأخير ما تأخير  :SnipeR (16): 
 ع كل وانتِ بألف خير , حلوه اخر الواصلين لخط العشرين  :4022039350: 
شكرا الك نورتي  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ومع نهاية يوم عيد الميلاد , بشكر كل شخص دخل الموضوع وشاركني يومي وعيد علي شكرا على لطفكوا وعلى ذوقكوا غمرتوني ..

السنه الماضيه كان الي عيد ميلاد بالمنتدى والسنه صار الي عيد ميلاد بالمنتدى كمان مره , بتمنا للعام الجاي نظل على قدر المحبه ونظل اسره وحده بجمعنا منتدى واحد. 

بكرر شكري لكل شخص دخل وشاركني وان شاء الله تشاركوني بالعام الجاي نفس اليوم .


تحياتي

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير 
>  اخر الواصلين الى خط العشرين 
> اعذرني على التأخير .. بس والله مشغولة 
> 
> عقبال ال 100 سنة يا رب وتلاقي كل احلامك متحققة[/align]


ظل خالد الجنيدي بس لا تقولوله انه انا حكيتلكو :SnipeR (7):

----------


## ريمي

كل عام وانته بخير عمار ... عقبال ال 100 ه .. بالصحه والنجاح وراحة البال ان شاء الله ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانته بخير عمار ... عقبال ال 100 ه .. بالصحه والنجاح وراحة البال ان شاء الله ...


وانتِ بخير , وشكرا على مرورك  :Icon29:

----------

